# Acro Sport 1 Plans for sale



## Woodsy (Jun 7, 2019)

I was going to build an Acro Sport 1 last year but things have changed so the plans are for sale, I live in the UK so $100 icluding shipping
I have also had them full size scaned to PDF and can add the files if the buyer wants them for an extra $50, they cost me more than that to get scaned
I cannot sell the PDFs seperately obviously
Plans number 417


----------

